# Nissan Pulsar P0190-64 and P0090-77



## J.P. (2 d ago)

Hello 

I have a Nissan Pulsar from december 2014, which give a enginge warning light with the codes P0190-64 and P0090-77. 

Anyone have any experience with solving these problems. I have been searching on this forum, among others, but cant seem to find anyone with a similar problem. 

Any help is appreciated


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Those codes must be specific to overseas models, I can't find either one in the factory manual for the USDM Sentra.


----------

